# The joy of no bra!!



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, so thinking of the benefits of H not being here...

For almost 10 years I would not take off my bra until bed time, or else it meant "open season" for him.. Now, if I'm not planned on going anywhere, I can go change into comfy clothes and take it off,,, and be able to relax and walk around without being groped.. :smthumbup:

I can take a shower before bed if I want, and not have it thought to be "foreplay".. (I guess if I took a shower, it meant I wanted sex)..... 

Heck, if I want, I can go to bed naked,, and be able to just lay there,, peacefully...:sleeping:


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

your username is Numb in Ohio and after this post I'm feeling worked up in Michigan


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

This thread is useless without pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

jdlash said:


> your username is Numb in Ohio and after this post I'm feeling worked up in Michigan


That's so sweet... 

Glad I could get a stranger worked up.... 
Psst.... yet we are bordering states.... rumors might start..


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> This thread is useless without pics.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm too shy


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you're blame shifting your shyness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpmeTAM (Sep 3, 2012)

Numb In Ohio, good for you!!


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like something my wife would say.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Yay!

Freedom to the boobies!

Bras are like a man's tie.....pretty but more comfortable taken off at the end of the day!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My bra comes off after work. lol. Feels good, no?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I admit..I'm a groper. If pidge is bouncing around I will cop a feel.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

i too am enjoying this, comfort without being groped 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmmm...i wish someone would grope me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> Hmmmm...i wish someone would grope me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


look at you Sad  im liking the new frisky Sad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Nah....i have always been frisky. Sex was never an issue in our marriage, it was communication. I guess after so long without companionship, i wish i had someone to want me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

you will have it Sad you are a great woman and it will happen when you least expect it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

unsure78 said:


> you will have it Sad you are a great woman and it will happen when you least expect it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Unsure. I just hope i can get him out of my head one day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

sadwithouthim said:


> Thanks Unsure. I just hope i can get him out of my head one day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope that happens soon for you. :smthumbup:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Just got home from work...

1. changed and "no bra"
2. pouring me a margarita
3. figure out dinner?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Good for you, but if you've got more than a handful up there, under-wires are your friend - I'm trying to defy the laws of gravity as long as possible.  I've seen one too many National Geographic Magazines to allow myself such freedoms lol.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> Good for you, but if you've got more than a handful up there, under-wires are your friend - I'm trying to defy the laws of gravity as long as possible.  I've seen one too many National Geographic Magazines to allow myself such freedoms lol.


ugh... under-wires are so uncomfortable!!! What am I doing wrong? Maybe it's that I could already pose for National Geographic 

I would personally love not having to shave my legs ALL THE TIME :smthumbup:


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

lovingsummer said:


> ugh... under-wires are so uncomfortable!!! What am I doing wrong? Maybe it's that I could already pose for National Geographic
> 
> I would personally love not having to shave my legs ALL THE TIME :smthumbup:


Under-wires do suck but they're a necessary evil for me lol. I definitely could live without shaving my legs ever again!!!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, and yes, LOL.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> Under-wires do suck but they're a necessary evil for me lol. I definitely could live without shaving my legs ever again!!!


So are they just that uncomfortable to everyone? I thought maybe I was just doing something wrong :rofl: I have more than a handful for sure (DDD) and of course with age, kids and size they are already "saluting the floor"  Maybe that's the problem? They have such pretty ones but damn.... so uncomfortable they make me cranky and after having to shave my legs too... ugh... I want a penis... hehe


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

lovingsummer said:


> So are they just that uncomfortable to everyone? I thought maybe I was just doing something wrong :rofl: I have more than a handful for sure (DDD) and of course with age, kids and size they are already "saluting the floor"  Maybe that's the problem? They have such pretty ones but damn.... so uncomfortable they make me cranky and after having to shave my legs too... ugh... I want a penis... hehe


:lol: Oh my, you crack me up! 

When I go bra shopping, no lie it takes me at least an hour. After trying on dozens, I end up finding only one or two that fit well. It's such a freaking chore. They should have bra stores just for busty women! It sucks going though all the cute/sexy ABC's... and D's.  Just to walk out with something black, white or beige yet AGAIN.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Just got home from work...
> 
> 1. changed and "no bra"
> 2. pouring me a margarita
> 3. figure out dinner?


This might be my favorite thread title in history.

Some of my best times have been with no bra in sight.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmmm...I guess I am the odd-ball, but I actually prefer to wear a bra. ...and I prefer underwires....cute ones. No matter what I am wearing, I like to have cute underwear on.  I usually opt for super comfortable clothes and shoes, but I do like to wear cute bras. 

I don't really like being bra-less around the house. When I am dancing or playing with my son, I don't like all that jiggling. It hurts. ...but, I don't have that much to jiggle.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

jpr said:


> hmmmm...I guess I am the odd-ball, but I actually prefer to wear a bra. ...and I prefer underwires....cute ones. No matter what I am wearing, I like to have cute underwear on.  I usually opt for super comfortable clothes and shoes, but I do like to wear cute bras.
> 
> I don't really like being bra-less around the house. When I am dancing or playing with my son, I don't like all that jiggling. It hurts. ...but, I don't have that much to jiggle.


ugh... You are so lucky... I wish I could wear cute ones... seems like all I can find in my size is the "industrial" ones 
How do you get the under wire it fit good?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I actually liked wearing a bra also... maybe it's age... maybe it's knowing I am safe without it. 

I hate underwires too... I just can't ever find ones that are comfortable..


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I do not like to shave my legs, though. It is such a pain!...but, I also don't like the feeling of "unshaven" legs.

ah, the trials and tribulations of being a female! Life is tough.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Somedays I even find myself cussing out my leg hair as I'm shaving them off... "Why do you have to grow so bleeping fast, can't you just slow down for one bleeping day, ugh...you suck and you are NOT my friend".... Maybe I've hung out with too many kids on that last one... :rofl:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a rather free-spirited friend who shave her legs but not her armpits. On one hand, I admire her willingness to go against cultural convention, but on the other hand.... I just can't get used to hairy pits on a woman. I think hairy legs would be a little easier, actually.
And yeah, I get tired of them, but I do think I look nicer when wearing a bra. Defying gravity is more important at this stage, lol.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know a friend of a friend who had her pits zapped so she no longer grows hair there lol


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm all for no bras on a lady. But no hairy pits and legs ! Just saying. Not that it matters as you are doing this because you are not around any men so.....


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

UpnOver said:


> I know a friend of a friend who had her pits zapped so she no longer grows hair there lol


Don't lose her number.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Don't lose her number.


:rofl:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd like to watch a man get his nose hairs waxed... my salon does it, gotta be hilarious to watch..


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> I'd like to watch a man get his nose hairs waxed... my salon does it, gotta be hilarious to watch..


No kidding  If my H has a "wandering" eye brow hair, I try to pluck it and he about goes into meltdown about how bad it hurts... He sure the he!! didn't complain when I got my "lady bits" waxed....


----------

